

Introducing Gmail Tap - peterkchen
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/introducing-gmail-tap.html#hn

======
Trindaz
I was actually hoping this wasn't an April Fools joke. I hate those tiny
qwerty keys.

